# Trek the Mighty Mack 2020



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just got word the it will take place on 9/26/20. Mark your calendars. 

It was on our bucket list but now it may become an annual event.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

After seeing a couple videos on youtube, it has become a bucket list item for us as well. Where is the best place to stay?


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Could I get more info on this ??


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

https://stignace.com/event/trek-the-mighty-mac/


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Thank you BulldogOutlander.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

you are very welcome  I've been eye balling it myself hehe


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I did the trek in 2018, it was cold, slow paced, and for me a little boring. met some cool people and took a nice ride afterword. glad i went but im one and done.


----------

